# April trip



## Todd (Oct 8, 2021)

I've never traveled by train before but I booked a trip starting on April ***....

i live in Buffalo, NY...trip will be Lake Shore/Empire Builder to Seattle (3 nights on train, night 1 in roomette #2 and the last 2 nights in bedroom E)...then 2 nights in Seattle...then Coast Starlight from Seattle to LA (1 night in bedroom E)...then 2 nights in LA...then Southwest Chief/Lake Shore (first 2 nights in bedroom E, last night in roomette #2)...

i booked 3 months ago and played with dates to get the lowest price bucket for each leg (total cost for 7 nights on train was $3,200)....any suggestions for hotels near stations in Seattle and LAX (never been to either) or things to do for 1.5 days in each city...


----------



## pennyk (Oct 8, 2021)

That is a fairly long trip for your first train trip, but sounds like a great trip.

Everyone has different preferences for hotels. I stay at Hilton properties. There is a fairly new Embassy Suites across the street from King Street Station in Seattle where I stayed in 2019. I have stayed at the Doubletree in LA. It is walking distances (depending on your walking ability) however, I did not walk at night.


----------



## joelkfla (Oct 8, 2021)

pennyk said:


> That is a fairly long trip for your first train trip, but sounds like a great trip.


Yeah, jumping in with both feet.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 9, 2021)

Regarding Los Angeles. The Metro Plaza is a short walk from Union Station. It is a decent budget hotel, nothing luxurious, but clean and comfortable.

The major downtown hotels, like the Westin Bonaventure or the Biltmore are a short cab ride away.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 9, 2021)

The Hilton Embassy Suites is next door to King Street Station in Seattle. Not a budget hotel but it is convenient (very short walk)!
The "13 Coins" restaurant in the hotel is pretty good.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 9, 2021)

FrensicPic said:


> The Hilton Embassy Suites is next door to King Street Station in Seattle. Not a budget hotel but it is convenient (very short walk)!
> The "13 Coins" restaurant in the hotel is pretty good.


13 Coins is very good, if a bit pricey, and is open 24/7.

I know a lot of locals were upset when they got pushed out of their old location in Queen Anne, but I love the new location, being right across the street from King Street Station. Great for breakfast when I ride the early Sounder down from Everett to connect with the Starlight.

It almost makes up for having no food service in the station.


----------



## denmarks (Oct 9, 2021)

For 5 nights in a bedroom (plus the roomettes) it is a great price. I am paying more for just 4 nights in a bedroom in an April round trip next year on the CZ. My reservation was 1 month ago. It is surprising what 2 months earlier will do. I have done roomettes many times in the past but I will no longer do it. It is too claustrophobic for me and I get up too many times at night. There are no facilities in the superliner roomettes.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 9, 2021)

Can't say anything about hotels in Seattle, as I have many friends to stay with (used to live there), but I have a few suggestions for what to do downtown:

Go up the Space Needle and look at the view.
Visit the Pike Place Public Market (mixed open-air and stores).
Take a ferry ride to Bainbridge Island (leaves right from downtown, walk-on deck has great views).
Take a bus to the viewpoint on Magnolia Bluff (just north of downtown).
Take a bus to the Washington Park Arboretum and see the azaleas and rhododendrons.


----------



## Todd (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks for all the advice...I hope that this trip is epic...

I got the cheapest rooms thanks to all your help (I feel lucky to have gotten 5 nights in bedroom E and 2 nights in roomette #2 for this price)...I just want to try the rail life for once and I love to read...so instead of tent camping (something I have spent a lot of time doing) and reading, I can see the sites and read...and hopefully the food will be decent....


----------



## Cal (Oct 9, 2021)

Todd said:


> Thanks for all the advice...I hope that this trip is epic...
> 
> I got the cheapest rooms thanks to all your help (I feel lucky to have gotten 5 nights in bedroom E and 2 nights in roomette #2 for this price)...I just want to try the rail life for once and I love to read...so instead of tent camping (something I have spent a lot of time doing) and reading, I can see the sites and read...and hopefully the food will be decent....


I hope everything goes as planned and that you enjoy it! Please, do a trip report, many of us would love to hear about it.


----------



## Todd (Oct 9, 2021)

I'll do trip report for sure...I've done many from my camping/hiking trips in the Rockies, mainly at Glacier National Park, my favorite place,...I've spent 175 nights there (and hiked over 1,000 miles there) in the last decade (and I live in Buffalo, NY)...most of them tent camping...


----------



## Mr.Technician (Oct 9, 2021)

Sounds like a great trip! Enjoy your time on Amtrak!


----------



## flitcraft (Oct 9, 2021)

It will likely be the trip of a lifetime! I recommend you take plenty of pictures en route, you'll want to relive it when you get back. If you use a camera, bring extra batteries--I can go through three a day, easy. If you use your phone, plug it in to keep it juiced up. 

Also, you can get lots of advice here to make the trip as special as can be. Don't forget to check out the first timers advice forum and the What to do forum, arranged by city. Lots of great suggestions there!


----------



## Cal (Oct 9, 2021)

flitcraft said:


> If you use your phone, plug it in to keep it juiced up.


And make sure there's adequate storage!


----------



## todd nicholas (Oct 26, 2021)

Todd said:


> I've never traveled by train before but I booked a trip starting on April ***....
> 
> i live in Buffalo, NY...trip will be Lake Shore/Empire Builder to Seattle (3 nights on train, night 1 in roomette #2 and the last 2 nights in bedroom E)...then 2 nights in Seattle...then Coast Starlight from Seattle to LA (1 night in bedroom E)...then 2 nights in LA...then Southwest Chief/Lake Shore (first 2 nights in bedroom E, last night in roomette #2)...
> 
> i booked 3 months ago and played with dates to get the lowest price bucket for each leg (total cost for 7 nights on train was $3,200)....any suggestions for hotels near stations in Seattle and LAX (never been to either) or things to do for 1.5 days in each city...


I got a great price for the trip I have but I am maybe dreaming about a larger loop...I already have the Buffalo to Seattle and Seattle to LAX tickets purchased (and the LAX to Buffalo currently)...was thinking of changing tickets from LAX to Buffalo to instead LAX to New Orleans and New Orleans to Buffalo...it would make the trip 14 nights (8 on train) with 2 nights each in Seattle, LA, and New Orleans....rather than existing purchased tickets which is 11 nights (7 on train) with 2 nights in LA and Seattle....it would cost an extra $1,000 (plus 2 nights hotel in New Orleans) to change out LAX to Buffalo (Bedroom/Roomette for Lax to Chicago/Chicago to Buffalo) to Family Bedroom/Bedroom/Roomette for LAX to New Orleans/New Orleans to Chicago/Chicago to Buffalo)...any thoughts on whether it would be worth it? Pros/Cons? Losing Southwest Chief to add Sunset Limited and City of New Orleans...again, my first Amtrak trip...


----------



## todd nicholas (Oct 26, 2021)

Todd said:


> I've never traveled by train before but I booked a trip starting on April ***....
> 
> i live in Buffalo, NY...trip will be Lake Shore/Empire Builder to Seattle (3 nights on train, night 1 in roomette #2 and the last 2 nights in bedroom E)...then 2 nights in Seattle...then Coast Starlight from Seattle to LA (1 night in bedroom E)...then 2 nights in LA...then Southwest Chief/Lake Shore (first 2 nights in bedroom E, last night in roomette #2)...
> 
> i booked 3 months ago and played with dates to get the lowest price bucket for each leg (total cost for 7 nights on train was $3,200)....any suggestions for hotels near stations in Seattle and LAX (never been to either) or things to do for 1.5 days in each city...


Note that I've been in 40 states but have never been to Seattle, LA, or New Orleans...which is why I would stay 2 nights at each place....it would bring my state count total (including the trip) to 46 states (I would add Washington, Oregon, New Mexico, Arizona, Texas, and Louisiana)...it would leave only Hawaii, Alaska, and Mississippi and Alabama to hit all 50...


----------



## Todd (Nov 17, 2021)

So, I got a great deal on the updated trip!

New agenda for April...

*LSL/Empire Builder*
Buffalo to Chicago, Roomette #2
Chicago to Seattle, Bedroom E

*Two Nights in Seattle

Coast Starlight*
Seattle to LA, Bedroom E

*Two Nights in LA

Sunset Limited*
LA to New Orleans, Roomette #3

*Two Nights in New Orleans

City of New Orleans/LSL*
New Orleans to Chicago, Bedroom D
Chicago to Buffalo, Roomette #2

Now a 14 night vacation
A total of 8 nights on the train (4 in Bedroom, 4 in Roomette) for total cost of $3336 
Also 2 nights in Seattle, 2 nights in LA and 2 nights in New Orleans

I now need to get the hotel reservations in Seattle, LA and New Orleans. Planning on hitting the public market and space needle in Seattle, catch the Dodgers/Reds game at Dodger Stadium in LA, and stay in French Quarter and tour in New Orleans. Any comments or suggestions would be great!


----------



## Todd (Mar 11, 2022)

Final update (hopefully), had to make changes after the 5 day a week schedule was recently extended. Basically, lose a night in Seattle and added a night in New Orleans. I'm leaving at just after midnight (very early) 4/9 from Buffalo.

*LSL/Empire Builder*
Buffalo to Chicago, Roomette #6
Chicago to Seattle, Bedroom B

*One Night in Seattle

Coast Starlight*
Seattle to LA, Bedroom E

*Two Nights in LA

Sunset Limited*
LA to New Orleans, Roomette #3

*Three Nights in New Orleans

City of New Orleans/LSL*
New Orleans to Chicago, Bedroom E
Chicago to Buffalo, Roomette #5

14 night vacation
A total of 8 nights on the train (4 in Bedroom, 4 in Roomette) for total cost of $3336
Also 1 nights in Seattle, 2 nights in LA and 3 nights in New Orleans 

I just bought a ticket for the Dodgers game on 4/14, which is now (due to labor issues and delayed season start) their home opener, have a bike tour reserved in NOLA for the french quarter and garden district, planning on disc (frisbee) golfing in LA and New Orleans, and plan to hit the public market in Seattle. So excited!


----------



## GAT (Mar 12, 2022)

My personal feeling is that you've done well trading one night in Seattle for an extra night in New Orleans. Seattle is a great city, but New Orleans is a unique and fantastic one. I'll be spending three nights in NO arriving April 22 on my way west. Do spend time to explore the city by foot during the daytime, and the restaurants and jazz venues in the evening.


----------



## Todd (Mar 12, 2022)

George said:


> My personal feeling is that you've done well trading one night in Seattle for an extra night in New Orleans. Seattle is a great city, but New Orleans is a unique and fantastic one. I'll be spending three nights in NO arriving April 22 on my way west. Do spend time to explore the city by foot during the daytime, and the restaurants and jazz venues in the evening.



I'm just going to miss you by a few days, I'll be in NOLA overnight 4/17, 4/18, 4/19.


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 13, 2022)

Todd said:


> I just bought a ticket for the Dodgers game on 4/14, which is now (due to labor issues and delayed season start) their home opener...



I highly recommend the free Dodger Stadium Express shuttle bus service from Union Station, especially since the game is almost certainly going to be a sellout.


----------



## Todd (Mar 13, 2022)

So, I'm staying a the Metro Plaza Hotel in LA, which is a quick walk from Union Station...google maps says it is only a mile or so walk from the hotel. to Dodger Stadium...I like to hike much longer distances in the Rockies, so for me an easy 20-30 minute walk...much easier and less complicated...also plan on disc (frisbee) golfing the following day at Chavez Ridge course in Elysian Park behind the stadium, a bit longer walk (just under 2 miles), maybe I'll grab an Uber and maybe I'll walk...

I want to hit Santa Monica Pier, so I have to find some form of transport for that, I'm assuming there might be something from Union Station...


----------



## John Bredin (Mar 13, 2022)

Todd said:


> I want to hit Santa Monica Pier, so I have to find some form of transport for that, I'm assuming there might be something from Union Station...


Metro subway a few stops to Metro Center, where the Metro Expo Line will take you to downtown Santa Monica a few blocks from the pier.


----------



## Willbridge (Mar 13, 2022)

Todd said:


> Final update (hopefully),............... and plan to hit the public market in Seattle. So excited!



Be prepared in April for rainy weather in Seattle and if it's nice it'll be fabulous.


----------



## Willbridge (Mar 13, 2022)

John Bredin said:


> Metro subway a few stops to Metro Center, where the Metro Expo Line will take you to downtown Santa Monica a few blocks from the pier.


For a person with a short visit to L.A. I'd endorse the Expo Line to Santa Monica, too. There's always something going on, either on line or at the Santa Monica pier. My parents enjoyed it via the Pacific Electric on their honeymoon in 1946. I was there for a job interview in 1984 and two job candidates from New Jersey said that they would have offered to pay expenses if they had realized how interesting it was. In 2016 a Russian tourist who spoke no English was on the Expo Line and let me tag along for a photo series. Of course, it's L.A.!


----------



## Todd (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks guys, I figured there was transport from Union Station to Santa Monia...I'll be arriving late, I think it is 9 or 10 pm...spend the night...then Santa Monica in the morning, Dodger game in the evening, then disc golf and maybe a bit more the next day before I head out at 10 pm...


----------



## Asher (Mar 14, 2022)

Todd said:


> So, I'm staying a the Metro Plaza Hotel in LA, which is a quick walk from Union Station...google maps says it is only a mile or so walk from the hotel. to Dodger Stadium...I like to hike much longer distances in the Rockies, so for me an easy 20-30 minute walk...much easier and less complicated...also plan on disc (frisbee) golfing the following day at Chavez Ridge course in Elysian Park behind the stadium, a bit longer walk (just under 2 miles), maybe I'll grab an Uber and maybe I'll walk...
> 
> I want to hit Santa Monica Pier, so I have to find some form of transport for that, I'm assuming there might be something from Union Station...



Big Blue bus goes from Union Station in LA to Santa Monica pier. Since you like to walk, you can walk from the SM pier south a short way to Venice. Interesting place at times. Also, as Trainman recommended the shuttle to Dodger stadium, I also would think it’s the best way to get there. It looks close, but because of the freeway I think you have to walk up around the stadium parking lot to get to the stadium. It’s all up hill. About 3 miles. See attached map.
Great trip you have planned.


----------



## trainman74 (Mar 15, 2022)

The preferred route shown on Google Maps is 1.6 miles from the Metro Plaza hotel to the entrance to the Dodger Stadium parking lots -- which are, for some reason, green on the map even though they're mostly asphalt/concrete. Figure maybe another half a mile from the spot where the dotted line ends to walk across the parking lots into the stadium. (Although the stadium setup is notably car-centric, there are some marked walking paths and pedestrian crossings within the parking lots.) The main stretch along Cesar Chavez/Sunset Boulevard has a bit of an uphill slope, and then after the right turn onto Vin Scully Avenue, it's quite a bit steeper... but the parking lots are mostly flat, and once you're actually inside the stadium gates, there are escalators and elevators available.


----------



## Todd (Mar 15, 2022)

Forgot to mention I'm staying at... 

Embassy Suites In Seattle
Metro Plaza Hotel in LA
Place D'Armes in New Orleans


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 15, 2022)

Todd said:


> Forgot to mention I'm staying at...
> 
> Embassy Suites In Seattle
> Metro Plaza Hotel in LA
> Place D'Armes in New Orleans


Good choices, especially Place D'Armes in NOLA!!!


----------



## Todd (Mar 25, 2022)

Only 2 weeks until my big trip!

One question: 

I've been doing my research here and I know that the long distance western routes have basically no Wi-Fi. I recently got my phone plan with Verizon upgraded so that I can use it as a wi-fi hotspot for my laptop (I also already have some downloaded TV/movies from Netflix and plan on doing a lot of reading). Any rough idea of what percentage of the time on my routes (EB, CS, SL, and CONO) that I will be able to use the phone for Wi-Fi (aka, there will be service)?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 25, 2022)

On the EB, SL and CS, unless you are in a canyon surrounded by mountains (i.e. the Rockies or Cascades north and south of Klamath Falls, west Texas), you should have service MOST of the time. In fact, the CS used to have wi-fi in the 1st class lounge car (does anyone know what happened to the wi-fi after they sold the PPCs?). This is because freeways and Blue Highways are mostly well-served by cell towers, and the train tracks tend to follow the same routes - though not always closely ENOUGH.


----------



## Todd (Mar 25, 2022)

Thanks for the answer!

That is what I was hoping for; and guessed might be true. I thought maybe 70% of the time there is cell service.

I have spent 175 nights at Glacier National Park hiking and tent camping in the last 13 years and there is basically no cell service in the Park.


----------



## Cal (Mar 25, 2022)

If I am remembering correctly, the SL has service basically the whole way, although I think in Eastern California and around Sanderson maybe there might not be service. 

CS, there's a good chunk of it without service. I know theres a lot of places without it between Chemult and Eugene up in the Cascades, and between Santa Barbara and San Luis Obispo.


----------



## Todd (Apr 2, 2022)

John Bredin said:


> Metro subway a few stops to Metro Center, where the Metro Expo Line will take you to downtown Santa Monica a few blocks from the pier.



I did a little digging, is this right?

Metro B Line (Red)/Metro D Line (Purple) from Union Station to 7th Street Metro Center

Metro E Line (Expo) from 7th Street Metro Center to Santa Monica


----------



## v v (Apr 3, 2022)

We were at Santa Monica Pier and Venice Beach just a few weeks ago, they never let you down for very different reasons, and we are not beach people either... recommended.

There's much more to the greater LA area but maybe save other parts for another trip.


----------



## trainman74 (Apr 4, 2022)

Todd said:


> I did a little digging, is this right?
> 
> Metro B Line (Red)/Metro D Line (Purple) from Union Station to 7th Street Metro Center
> 
> Metro E Line (Expo) from 7th Street Metro Center to Santa Monica



Correct. At the 7th Street/Metro Center station, you'll be going upstairs to make the transfer. Don't forget to listen for announcements and/or check the destination signs of the trains at the upstairs platform, since the A Line (Long Beach) also operates from that platform.


----------

